# Camper Burning Eyes???



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We have a new 28RSDS and when it gets warm inside especially it feels like it is burning our eyes and noses. This was happening before we put chemicals in the toliet. We have added a memory foam topper, but I think the smell/burning is worse in the bunk area. Anyone else have this problem?







There has been too much rain lately to let it air out, but we plan on doing this soon. Thanks in advance!

Dana


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

It is most likely the dyes from the sofa, beds and carpet. If you walk into a new mobile home the same thing happens. The best thing to do is open all the windows and doors and let it air out for a couple of days.

Leon


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

You just need to let it air out, it's the new TT


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> We have a new 28RSDS and when it gets warm inside especially it feels like it is burning our eyes and noses. This was happening before we put chemicals in the toliet. We have added a memory foam topper, but I think the smell/burning is worse in the bunk area. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the new ones I have ever been in had a strong smell.







It just takes a while for the "new" to wear off I suppose. Just have to keep windows/doors open as much as possible for a few days. The new carpet always has a strong smell especially. Sounds like a couple good weekend camping trips ought to take care of the problem though.







Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Dana!
I have had the same problem with mine, and I have asthma. Like everyone said, it's the dyes, chemicals in the carpet, even the new wood that's been closed up and heated by the sun, being closed up. I opened up windows in mine, this evening, and left the bathroom vent fan on........supposed to be clear skies tonight!
I bought mine in September, but even with it being closed up at the repair shop, and they uncovered the vinyl in the bedroom, it's just like starting all over again, because of the heat buildup!! Try to leave it open as much as possible, with the bathroom vent on, and this will help. Congrats on your new camper!! Oh, I also sprayed Febreeze pretty heavily on carpets, mattresses, etc.
Happy Camping!
Darlene action


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Our 2004 26RS was worse than our new 2006 28RSDS. I found a trick that seemed to help. Take a cup of rubbing alcahol and place it in the sink while the camper is closed up. It does not get rid of all the problem but it helps alot.

You will notice that the cabinets are the worst. When you open them up it really hits the eyes.

Good Luck and Great Outbacking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with what everyone said. I suggest MaxAir or AeroFlow vent covers. I installed them on all three vents in my TT and I leave the vents wide open all the time while in storage. It always smells great when we walk in.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would open all windows and put large fan inside and let it run for a couple of day
to move as much air around as possible.
It will take a little while to get rid of some of the smell

Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Dana,

I had the same problem with ours. My wife has asthma and had to go back in the house the 1st night we slept in it when we had it in the driveway last fall.

We installed the Maxx vents after the 1st we and were able to leave the vents open which completey aired out the camper. My wife no longer has the issue.

FYI

C-Mac


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dana,

As the others have said, this is typical. Combine all the outgassing from all the synthetics we use these days with the tight and confined environment of your Outback, and it can get pretty strong. We had the smell in ours, but not to the degree some of you have experienced.

In any case, a couple of good days airing it out, and you will be fine!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. We thought it was just the new smell. We are airing it out today since it is nice out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> Thanks for the comments. We thought it was just the new smell. We are airing it out today since it is nice out.
> [snapback]100514[/snapback]​


Good luck! Sounds like that should work.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Same here. Mine was terrible for the first year after it sat for a while closed up. Added the Max air vents and leave them cracked all the time now and no problems since. It's amazing how long that smell lasts.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I would open all windows and put large fan inside and let it run for a couple of day
> to move as much air around as possible.
> It will take a little while to get rid of some of the smell
> 
> ...


Open the doors as often as you can. After I install a couple of Maxx Air vents I noticed that the smell quickly went away.

Thor


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Dana! I'm glad you brought this up! Ours is really bad. It actually bothers me more than the DH. But frankly, if something doesn't happen soon, I'd be afraid I would have a headache during the whole May rally!














We have been leaving the windows open quite a bit (when it's not raining here in Tennessee) but so far it doesn't seem to have helped much. When you are in the bathroom, you cannot open your eyes. We are taking it out for a trial run this weekend with the inlaws







. (If the chemical smell doesn't give me a headache, the 'other' *will*)!






















action


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

When we first got our 26RS I opened the roof vents and set the heater to as high as it would go and ran it for over an hour. Then I opened all the windows and vents and let it air out. Most of the smell was gone after that.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Dana , 
as others said , smell is normal

FYI,
if you have not fired up your heater yet ..you may want to. When initially run you will smell and see a fine mist of smoke accumulate in the TT as it heats up the fresh painted parts on the heatre unit. Ours was enough to chase us out of the camper for a about 20 minutes.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The wife stopped letting me and the boys have chili while camping. She says our trailer doesn't make her eyes water anymore.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

HAHALOLHAHALOL!  H2oman, you are bad!!!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

When got or 26RS you could smell it outside in the front for about a month after. The DW thought it was a gas LPG leak even though she knew the tank was turned off. The others have said it. Just let it air out as much as you can and let it subside natuarally.

Goodluck witht the camping comeing up!!

David


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

OutbackPM wrote:

_The others have said it. Just let it air out as much as you can and let it subside natuarally._

And keep H2oman and his boys *out* after their 5-alarm chili!!!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

We had the same problem the first year. Then I installed the Maxair vents so we could leave them open. No more problem. At all. Not even a little.
Fred


----------

